# help identifying this toilet



## metallihockey88 (Sep 16, 2012)

well as usual a favor might be turning into a fiasco lol. i have an elderly family friend that asked me to look at her toilet that was running. i see this monster and cringe praying i dont have to replace it cause these bad boys weigh about 5000lbs and of course its on a second floor. picture is not the best but it is a big ol one piece lowboy. the date stamped inside was 11/17/1976 and i think it is an american standard but have not seen these type of flush valve before so figured someone could help me identify it so i can track down parts for it or determine if its even worth fixing. let me know if any of you guys can help. thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

The pic is to small to see anything ??


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

"I say we take off and nuke the entire site from orbit. Its the only way to be sure"


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Bigger picture.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Bigger picture and show the front as well


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I can tell you it is a Kohler...been a few years since I repaired one. It had leather parts for the flush seal(flapper). You might be able to get repair parts for it still. Good luck.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Plumbducky said:


> I can tell you it is a Kohler...been a few years since I repaired one. It had leather parts for the flush seal(flapper). You might be able to get repair parts for it still. Good luck.


The fill valve looks like it could be kohler. Look in the tank and there should be a number in it that may or may not start with a K. Google that number and a number of places should have replacement parts for it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

He could buy a new toilet cheaper than what the parts are going cost. Sell a new one, whip out the old sales book and give them the three option pitch. you may be suprised at the results.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> He could buy a new toilet cheaper than what the parts are going cost. Sell a new one, whip out the old sales book and give them the three option pitch. you may be suprised at the results.


Some people with that junk don't want a new toilet. We have a good customer that has 2 kohler Rochelle toilets, one is Swiss chocolate color. She has spent well over $400 in parts in two years on that toilet, that was just for 2 seats and a handle for it.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Marks plumbing supply has a lot of stuff that's hard to find. There catalog looks like a NYC phone book.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Plumbducky said:


> I can tell you it is a Kohler...been a few years since I repaired one. It had leather parts for the flush seal(flapper). You might be able to get repair parts for it still. Good luck.


 
The canister unscrews and you can get to the leather gasket. Toilet is from the 60's


----------



## metallihockey88 (Sep 16, 2012)

thanks for all the help guys. yea stupid me, its obviously a kohler as it had the k+4 digit number on the lid. im trying to talk her into a new one as i know repairing it will be about as much as a new toilet and theres no telling how long it will last before it needs repair again as it is not in good shape. just dreading removing it as i almost got a hernia looking at it lol. the san raphaels and rialtos weigh a ton and know toilets of the past were much heavier so lucky me on this one


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

metallihockey88 said:


> thanks for all the help guys. yea stupid me, its obviously a kohler as it had the k+4 digit number on the lid. im trying to talk her into a new one as i know repairing it will be about as much as a new toilet and theres no telling how long it will last before it needs repair again as it is not in good shape. just dreading removing it as i almost got a hernia looking at it lol. the san raphaels and rialtos weigh a ton and know toilets of the past were much heavier so lucky me on this one


Couple heavy bags and a large hammer would make quick and easy work of that.


----------

